# المساعدة فى تصنيع صابون الغسيل السائل الابيض للملابس



## phyyyyy (2 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجوكم مساعدتى فى تصنيع  صابون الغسيل السائل الابيض للملابس

ارجوكم المساعدة

وشكرا لكم


----------



## moon_semon (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مش فاهم قصدك ايه انت عاوز تعرف كيفية تصنيع الصابون البريل ولكن يكون ابيض (بدون لون) ام انك تريد تصنيع الصابون الثقيل القوام وبرضه من غير لون ام انك تريد تصنيع الخلطه البيضاء ؟
ارجو الافادة


----------



## phyyyyy (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الرد 

اقصد الخلطة البيضاء المستخدمة فى غسيل الملابس فى الغسالات العادية 

وشكرا على الرد


----------



## sayed_elattar (21 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## سامى جويدة (30 أغسطس 2010)

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اما بخصوص الخلطه البيضاء او(عجينة الغساله) فهى كاتى لتصنيع برميل120ك يملاء البرميل بحولى 70لترماء ثم يوضع عليه 8ك سلفونك مع التقليب الجيد فى اتجاه واحد الى ان يتم اذابة السلفونك ويترك 5سعات ثم يضاف اليه 10ك سليكات ببطاء مع التقليب فى نفس الاتجاه على دفعات مع قياس ph الى ان نصل الى درجة التعادل وتكون ورقة القياس مائه الى الاخضر ثم نترق العجيه لفتره تتراوح الى3 سعات ثم يضاف عليها 2 لتر كلور تركيز 12% ثم يقلب جيدا فى نفس الاتجاه باذن الله سوف تكونى عندك الخلطه البيضاء وباذن الله وصفه مجربه وأنا شخسيا استخدمها عندى وعليها اقبال شديد من الناس وأرجو من الله ان تستفيدو منها 000اخوكم سامى لا تنسونا بلدعاء000000000وجزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## سامى جويدة (30 أغسطس 2010)

*رساله الى المهندس /المهدى*

نرجو منه ان يزيدنا من تركباته وان يعطى برايه فى تركيبة الخلطه البيضاء المزكوره سابقا لانى استخدمه فى المحل عندى والذى اعطانى التركيه مهندس يعمل فى مجال المنظفات وعليها اقبال شديد من الناس وبقولو انها قويه ورغوتها عليه ولكن نريد منكم المزيد ولم جزيل الشكر أخوكم سامى:59:


----------



## القوي بالله (16 مارس 2011)

جميل اخي الكريم


----------



## عادل الصياد (13 يونيو 2011)

الخلطة جيدة جدا لك الشكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (4 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## alaged (7 يوليو 2011)

اخي ليكون بتقصد مطري ومنعم الملابس لانو هاي خلطه مش مطري ومنعم ملابس


----------



## mo7md1 (7 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم.....أخواني ياريت أحد يترجملي هذي المصطلحات :
[font=&quot] [/font]​ Ø[font=&quot] [/font]np10 tergitol surfactant
Ø[font=&quot] [/font]ipa (isopropanol). 
Ø[font=&quot] [/font]ebta=trilon b (ethylene biamine tetraacetic acid).
Ø[font=&quot] [/font]sms (sodium meta silicate pethahydhrate).
Ø[font=&quot] [/font]soda flake (caustic soda flake).
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر...

وياريت تفييدوني بأسماء الشركات الموردة للمواد الأولية


----------



## matrix2022 (27 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم ولكن ألم يثبت علميا ان السليكات مادة مسرطنه 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

